# RCI on my "bad list" today



## stugy (May 22, 2009)

Yesterday was a great day.  I got my trade into DVC Animal Kingdom Villas.  And I said I loved RCI!!  Today I got an email that my Peregrine week is being returned to me for my use.  It was deposited a year out.  I called RCI, the rep had no explanation and passed me on to a supervisor who essentially said "tough".  I asked about all those people who had already used their week for a trade.  I was told what they do with one member has nothing to do with what they do with others.  That essentially means that "all members are not treated equally."  I asked could I not have something, a one for one,  a bonus week, something...........nope
Well, I know the resort will open again and when it does, another trade company will get it for deposit.  It's a great week at a wonderful resort.  To the rest of you who have not had your week returned, please book something quick as an exchange before you get your week back.   
The sad thing is I had exchanged this week for a week in PV, but had to cancel it when my physician would not allow me to travel for another week.  So, there you go.  I should have just not cancelled so RCI could not use the exchange I got for another member.  Such is life.
Pat:annoyed:


----------



## Bill4728 (May 22, 2009)

Is Peregrine one of the timeshares on the Texas coast which were significantly damaged last year by the hurricane? 

So, is it still closed and are they working on getting it opened again?


----------



## stugy (May 22, 2009)

Yes, Peregrine is on the Texas coast in Freeport.   It was significantly damaged by the hurricane.  I have been told that they are working 7 days a week to get it up and running but it will be months before that happens.  I'm sure they are doing a great job, not just "patching things up"  At any rate, I am very upset with RCI at the moment.  Apparantly II has not done this, so maybe this tells me something as far as future deposits.  
Pat


----------



## sfwilshire (May 22, 2009)

I guess it's easy for me to say since none of my resorts have been hit by a hurricane, but I don't really see why you're upset with RCI. You can't offer them a week that they can give to another member. Why should you receive credit for an unusable week?

There are lots of options for Getaway weeks that you can use and it appears that you own other units. I think it's unfortunate, but an inevitable result of the weather damage. Not RCI's fault.

Sheila


----------



## gmarine (May 22, 2009)

I dont think you should have anything bad to say about RCI.  RCI is unable to use your week so why should you be given a week in return?

Your resort is damaged and RCI cant use it. You cant honestly expect to get a week for use and give up nothing in return. Hurricane damage is the responsibilty of the resort owners and isnt RCI's fault.


----------



## stugy (May 22, 2009)

Sheila
I've been a member of RCI for about 15 years.  I remember the old RCI.  When we were on the OBX on a trade and had to evacuate because a hurricane was coming, I got my week back for another trade.  And when we were exchanged into St. Marteen and a hurricane wrecked havoc there prior to our arrival, RCI called and helped us make alternative plans with no loss of money or exchange power.  
But this is the new RCI who sells off our deposits, charges for insurance and then still does not give you back your exchange and fees but some credit toward a future exchange.  I'm sorry to disagree with you, but it's awful that an RCI supervisor told me all members don't have to be treated equally.   I hope a hurricane never does hit one of your resorts.  And if it does, I hope you have deposited your week with II or DAE or another more member friendly exchange company.  
Pat


----------



## tombo (May 22, 2009)

stugy said:


> Sheila
> I've been a member of RCI for about 15 years.  I remember the old RCI.  When we were on the OBX on a trade and had to evacuate because a hurricane was coming, I got my week back for another trade.  And when we were exchanged into St. Marteen and a hurricane wrecked havoc there prior to our arrival, RCI called and helped us make alternative plans with no loss of money or exchange power.
> But this is the new RCI who sells off our deposits, charges for insurance and then still does not give you back your exchange and fees but some credit toward a future exchange.  I'm sorry to disagree with you, but it's awful that an RCI supervisor told me all members don't have to be treated equally.   I hope a hurricane never does hit one of your resorts.  And if it does, I hope you have deposited your week with II or DAE or another more member friendly exchange company.
> Pat




Your previous examples are of RCI taking care of you when a week you had traded FOR required evacuation for a hurricane and when a week you traded FOR had damage prior to you checking in from a hurricane. These were examples where you had given them your good, useable week, and in return you were getting unuseable or marginally useable weeks. I agree in those examples that RCI should have compensated you in some way. In spite of that they probably didn't have to do anything for you then either since they offer trip insurance, but they did make things right for you anyway.

The thing you are upset about is the week you are GIVING RCI is unusable and they won't accept it. Why would they give you a useable week in exchange for a week they can't allow anyone else to use? RCI is correct in not allowing you to trade NOTHING for SOMETHING.

I have had more than one resort that was damaged or destroyed by Hurricanes. One was shut for a year and I had to pay MF's and assessments even though I couldn't stay there myself. The other was wiped out to the foundation by Katrina. I never even thought for one second that RCI should trade the unuseable week I had deposited before the resort was rendered uninhabitable for a perfectly good week at a different resort. I love oceanfront resorts, but with oceanfront comes the risk of loss of use or even loss of the whole resort from hurricanes. The risk is totally on the owners. RCI doesn't and shouldn't share that risk.


----------



## Pat H (May 23, 2009)

I agree with Pat. If she deposited the week a year ago and the resort has been closed since the hurricane, RCI should have rejected the week when the resort became unusable not months later. I feel that if RCI has already taken the week, RCI should bear the burden.

That said, I own a resort that was damaged by an earthquake/fire. The resort made arrangements with RCI to allow members to deposit their week and RCI would be given additional weeks when the resort was up and running again.


----------



## gmarine (May 23, 2009)

Pat H said:


> I agree with Pat. If she deposited the week a year ago and the resort has been closed since the hurricane, RCI should have rejected the week when the resort became unusable not months later. I feel that if RCI has already taken the week, RCI should bear the burden.
> 
> That said, I own a resort that was damaged by an earthquake/fire. The resort made arrangements with RCI to allow members to deposit their week and RCI would be given additional weeks when the resort was up and running again.




Looking at it your way RCI would have rejected the deposit even if the resort was supposed to open by the dates of the deposited week. RCI may have allowed the deposit to allow for the possibility of the resort re-opening by the time of the travel dates.

Its very simple. RCI didnt get use of a week so the OP doesnt get the use of a week. Thats the way its supposed to be and is detailed in RCI membership terms.


----------



## stugy (May 23, 2009)

Thanks Pat for your support in this matter.  
 This week was deposited in May 2008, one year before usage and several months before the hurricane.  RCI always tells us "this is a final transaction".  This only applies to us, they can reject if something happens to make it unusable.   My objection is clearly that for those owners who already traded their week, they are not affected by this.  They got their trade.  I know for a fact that in the past RCI did not return already banked units at resorts that were devastated by hurricanes or other natural disasters.  In the past, owners were offered "hurricane weeks" or "disaster weeks".  They might not have had great trading power but at least you got something.  And what about all those blue weeks in areas where nobody wants to go off-season (i.e. a Jan week in Virginia Beach), unused weeks.  Those people get a trade even though their unit was not used.   This is not fair, sorry to disagree with those of you who support RCI in this decision.   If I got my week back, then all those who traded their week already got something I did not.   All members should be treated equally, plain and simple.  And where do you think all those "last call" units come from?  Units that are unused.  If they don't get taken, does RCI remove them from the owners accounts?  This is clearly another example of a corporation taking advantage of its members.  I'm sorry, but I won't give in on this one.
Pat


----------



## gmarine (May 23, 2009)

stugy said:


> Thanks Pat for your support in this matter.
> This week was deposited in May 2008, one year before usage and several months before the hurricane.  RCI always tells us "this is a final transaction".  This only applies to us, they can reject if something happens to make it unusable.   My objection is clearly that for those owners who already traded their week, they are not affected by this.  They got their trade.  I know for a fact that in the past RCI did not return already banked units at resorts that were devastated by hurricanes or other natural disasters.  In the past, owners were offered "hurricane weeks" or "disaster weeks".  They might not have had great trading power but at least you got something.  And what about all those blue weeks in areas where nobody wants to go off-season (i.e. a Jan week in Virginia Beach), unused weeks.  Those people get a trade even though their unit was not used.   This is not fair, sorry to disagree with those of you who support RCI in this decision.   If I got my week back, then all those who traded their week already got something I did not.   All members should be treated equally, plain and simple.  And where do you think all those "last call" units come from?  Units that are unused.  If they don't get taken, does RCI remove them from the owners accounts?  This is clearly another example of a corporation taking advantage of its members.  I'm sorry, but I won't give in on this one.
> Pat



You could take a look at RCI membership terms where I'm sure it explains that you have to give up a week in order to get one in return. The week you gave RCI isnt ready for occupancy so you dont get use of an exchange. The argument that you still should get a week in return makes no sense at all.

If you had posted this on the Exchange board you would have received dozens more posts explaining exactly the same thing. You should stop worrying about what someone else got, or something you think they got, and focus on your issue. Its very simple. You didnt give RCI a usable week.


----------



## Pat H (May 23, 2009)

gmarine said:


> Its very simple. You didnt give RCI a usable week.



Yes, she did. At the time she gave it to them it was usuable. Sounds like RCI waited until the week of check-in to return it.


----------



## gmarine (May 23, 2009)

Pat H said:


> Yes, she did. At the time she gave it to them it was usuable. Sounds like RCI waited until the week of check-in to return it.




Oh, I see. that makes sense. If I deposit a week at my resort then the resort shuts down before the check in of that week I should still be given an exchange. Do you see what you are saying?

Look at it this way. I rent you a week at my timeshare. At the time you pay me the rent the resort is fine. A month later it is hit by a hurricane and the unit cant be used. You want your money back because you cant use the timeshare. But I say you dont get your money back because at the time I rented it to you it was usable. Would you agree with that? 

The unit isnt usable for the week deposited. Its so simple I cant even understand the argument. The week deposited cant be used by RCI. Period.


----------



## tombo (May 25, 2009)

Pat H said:


> Yes, she did. At the time she gave it to them it was usuable. Sounds like RCI waited until the week of check-in to return it.



Can you imagine if the OP had traded a good week FOR the week at their Texas coast resort which later was shut due to hurricane damage? Can you imagine the anger if RCI said we made a deal. The week you reserved was a good week when you reserved it so we aren't changing it.I know you can't stay there but we confirmed your trade a year ago and so you are just out of luck. We already reserved the week you deposited with someone else. If the OP had exchanged FOR the unuseable week and RCI wouldn't give them another trade they would be livid. Instead they are mad that RCI is giving them the unuseable week they own back rather than sticking someone else with it.

What it boils down to is the OP wants RCI to eat a worthless week they OWN that neither RCI or themselves can use. Why would RCI do that, and why would anyone expect them to?


----------



## applegirl (May 25, 2009)

Pat, I'm so sorry for your situation.  What a bummer!  I kind of agree with others that it puts RCI in a sticky situation, but doesn't leave you with any options either.  I feel for you!

Janna


----------



## stugy (May 25, 2009)

"Can you imagine if the OP had traded a good week FOR the week at their Texas coast resort which later was shut due to hurricane damage? Can you imagine the anger if RCI said we made a deal. The week you reserved was a good week when you reserved it so we aren't changing it.I know you can't stay there but we confirmed your trade a year ago and so you are just out of luck. We already reserved the week you deposited with someone else. If the OP had exchanged FOR the unuseable week and RCI wouldn't give them another trade they would be livid. Instead they are mad that RCI is giving them the unuseable week they own back rather than sticking someone else with it.

What it boils down to is the OP wants RCI to eat a worthless week they OWN that neither RCI or themselves can use. Why would RCI do that, and why would anyone expect them to?"

Well, that is exactly what happens when a member makes an exchange into a resort that is hit by a hurricane.  If they did not take the insurance, they are out of luck.  Everything is lost, no fees back, no other exchange.  I know because others who reserved the Buganvilias Club at the Sheraton in Puerto Vallarta lost their trade and their monies when it was hit by a hurricane.

Now I am ready to let go of this.  We are excited that we will be going to Disney World Animal Kingdom next April with the grandkids and I prefer to focus on a good note. 
Thanks you all for your opinions even if some were different from mine.
Pat

__________________


----------



## Happytravels (May 25, 2009)

*Peregrine*

I am not sure about other owners but.......I was sent a letter by RCI Stating that our week was still good because we deposited it BEFORE THE HURRICANE.  I do understand what all are saying and that is the way it is.  But they sent me a letter stating they where letting me use my week (for exchange)  I deposited cause it was done BEFORE the hurricane...now if I can just find that letter I will post EXACTLY WHAT IT SAID.....


----------



## BevL (May 25, 2009)

This is how I read the complaint here.  If there was an across the board policy that if your resort is unuseable, your week is returned, that's one thing.  If you've made an exchange with that week, too bad, so sad, you lose your exchange and your basically worthless week is returned to you.

I think what the OP is saying here is that some clients of RCI have been able to use their weeks to exchange successfully and some not.  That's quite another thing from the first scenario. 

If a policy is inconsistently applied, it's pretty hard to accept it when it doesn't swing in your favour. 

Just my .02 worth.


----------



## Happytravels (May 25, 2009)

*found it/FROM RCI*

.........blah blah blah...............

The suspension has no impact on RCI exchange vacations you have already confirmed against your space bank deposits from Peregrine Townhomes at San Luis Pass, regardless of the start dates of the deposit.  Additionally, there is no impact on any spacebank deposit you have already made with RCI. 

This letter is dated March 18, 2009

.........blah blah blah...............

Because of this letter I was in know hurry to use my week for an exchange, they have now yanked it from my account...

What would you think????


----------



## Happytravels (May 25, 2009)

*from another thread...*

From Carol C



I find this interesting that a TUGger posted this:

"A RCI web tech person told me that Saturday when the system is off line, this might correct the problem. But no, it still is not there. Today an RCI rep said that it was pulled for non payment of maint fees."

I'm betting you all paid your 2009 maint fees in advance to Peregrine mgmt since you owned at a resort with tiger trading power...so you probably deposited your weeks well in advance to exchange em? If you've paid your maint fees for 2009, I think you need to get something out of them! If I still owned there, I would be organizing TUGgers who own there to write a joint letter to Sam Wax and family (managers) to find out what happened to the pooled 2009 maint fees...and to ask why RCI is not honoring deposits for 2009. You timeshare owners in Galveston area timeshares other than Peregrine should share with Peregrine folks what has happened to *your* 2009 deposits if your resorts had major damage and are still uninhabitable. Put your minds together on a strategy and go for it!


----------



## tombo (May 25, 2009)

BevL said:


> This is how I read the complaint here.  If there was an across the board policy that if your resort is unuseable, your week is returned, that's one thing.  If you've made an exchange with that week, too bad, so sad, you lose your exchange and your basically worthless week is returned to you.
> 
> I think what the OP is saying here is that some clients of RCI have been able to use their weeks to exchange successfully and some not.  That's quite another thing from the first scenario.
> 
> ...



Not positive, but I wouldn't be surprised if people used their trades last year and early this year while RCI was still assuming that the deposited weeks would be repaired and available by this summer. Now that they know for sure that the deposited weeks can't be used for months to come they probably have refunded all trades that haven't already used their exchange.

Some lucky owners deposited their 2009 Texas week in 2008 pre-hurricane, and they exchanged their 2009 week for a week they used in 2008. RCI can't get their confirmed exchange week back because it has already been used. It isn't that they are treating owners differently, it is just impossible for RCI to get back a vacation someone had already taken. The OP themselves said that they could have used their confirmed PV week if they had not called RCI to change it due to Dr's orders. They too had the opportunity to use the week they exchanged like other lucky owners did. If they hadn't cancelled the week RCI would have given a PV week for a week they couldn't exchange to anyone. Since the OP cancelled their PV week, they are now stuck with what they own, a 2009 week in a damaged Texas resort that no one can use. Once RCI confirmed with the resort that repairs wouldn't be finished and the resort would not be available in 2009, RCI should have cancelled all unused exchanges and refunded the unuseable weeks to the owners. 

Those who already traveled on their trade just got lucky and RCI got screwed by waiting to see when the repairs at the resort would be completed because that was the nice thing for them to do. RCI could have cancelled all trades and refunded all deposited weeks immediatelly after the hurricane, and not allowed any further weeks to be deposited or any confirmed trades to be used until the resort was reopened and fully functional. Then no one would have gotten to use their weeks. But I guess that would have made some people happier because everyone would have been treated equally.


----------



## Lisa P (May 25, 2009)

stugy said:


> My objection is clearly that for those owners who already traded their week, they are not affected by this.  They got their trade.


Pat, it seems that you resent that that RCI extended a kindness to some folks, making an exception to their rules for them, but not for you.  That's a shame.  It can be a negative result after people post when they get something extra, as it may result in others expecting it or feeling put off if they don't get exceptional treatment too.  By RCI policy, everyone who deposits a week which is then unusable for incoming exchangers, is supposed to lose their deposit.  Some resorts, which are part of a larger mini-system, may provide a substitute deposit to RCI or II out of developer inventory to assist their owners.  Others may not.  But exchange company policy is to later reject deposits once they are determined to be unusable.  Sorry it's caused trouble for you.

Have you spoken with anyone in RCI's Customer Service dept?  Perhaps you could ask if they have any kind of exchange credit or cancellation credit which may be provided to help with the sting of losing your vacation time.  Won't know unless you try?


----------



## kwilson (May 26, 2009)

It has always been RCI's position that once you deposit a week it becomes theirs to do with as they wish. They get the week. They assume the risk. It then follows that if a hurricane destroys the resort after you deposit it is RCI's week that was lost, not yours. You still have a right to exchange that credit with RCI for another week.


----------



## tombo (May 26, 2009)

COPIED AND PASTED from RCI's rules and regulations:

f. Withdrawal of benefits. RCI may
withdraw any or all benefits, including the use of
Vacation Time at Affiliated Resorts and Alternative
Inventory, or suspend or terminate the affiliation of
Home Resorts or Home Groups if:
i. the Affiliated Resort is not operated in a
manner that enables it to meet its obligations or is
otherwise not in compliance with applicable laws,
rules, regulations, policies or procedures;
ii. there is a termination of the Affiliation
Agreement;
iii. THE RESORT IS DESTROYED OR CONDEMNED OR
OTHERWISE NOT SUITABLE FOR USE;
iv. the legal existence of the property
regime at the Affiliated Resort is terminated;


----------



## Happytravels (May 30, 2009)

*your deposit*

Pat, 
email that my Peregrine week is being returned to me for my use.

From your post.........DID YOU REALLY GET YOUR WEEK BACK?  I still don't have mine in my account.  When I called the VC said they could see it and wanted to know what I wanted to do.  Well, I didn't make an exchange cause they charge more over the phone and I would like to do the searching myself.  But I still don't see it in my account.  Do you?  what have you done so far?


----------



## stugy (May 31, 2009)

Did you get your week back???   I have heard nothing
Pat


----------



## gmarine (May 31, 2009)

kwilson said:


> It has always been RCI's position that once you deposit a week it becomes theirs to do with as they wish. They get the week. They assume the risk. It then follows that if a hurricane destroys the resort after you deposit it is RCI's week that was lost, not yours. You still have a right to exchange that credit with RCI for another week.




This is not true. If you deposit with RCI and for some reason the unit is not available for use you do not get use of an exchange. Check RCI rules and regs.


----------

